# steam cleaners



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ok guys i want to get a steam cleaner in the new year, know i have no clue about thease things can people sugest a decent one budget is around £100 ish.

many thanks 

tom:wave:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

This obviously depends on what you want to use it for, but if its just small jobs I picked up a hand steam cleaner for £10.99 from home bargains and its excellent; has many attachments such as a hoover type hose for doing upholstery, extension hoses and brushes. Holds 500ml of water but goes a long way. Awesome for alloys, engine bays and interiors


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Try typing 'steam' into the search function of this section............


----------

